# Where to find pocket watches with stem at 6 o'clock position ("upside down")?



## Parenthetical (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi there,

Does anyone know where I can buy a pocket watch in the UK/Europe, either vintage or modern, mechanical or quartz, that has the stem at the 6 o'clock position ("upside down")?

I know nurses' fob watches have precisely this feature, but I am looking for something in the traditional pocket watch format, which is larger and more elegant.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Maybe take a look at the Smiths dashboard watch, example in following link.*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Smiths-pocket-watch-magnetic-dashboard-Black-working-with-magnet-shiny-SD4-/371161938440?hash=item566af9ba08:g:GwoAAOSwF1dUOU-f


----------

